#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Куру Хунг, выходные, Москва

## Ersh

Куру Хунг просил передать, что был бы рад в выходные попить чаю. Кроме вечера субботы.

----------


## PampKin Head

Так 9-го же мигрант Кармапенко еще собирался...

----------


## Ондрий

ИМХО надо объединить....
я тоже видимо буду, если компания не будет против  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Буду с Аней.

----------


## Alex

Я уж боюсь загадывать, но тоже попробую подтянуться...

----------


## Аньезка

Огласите времечко :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

"...Никогда не произноси этих слов!...
...Время обиделось на нас и теперь у нас всё время пять часов, время пить чай..." ©




> Так 9-го же мигрант Кармапенко еще собирался...


Так собирались же ш в середине апреля.
30/2=15!!!
но не 9!!!
не 9.

"Я же просил четыреста капель, а тут четыреста две" ©

----------


## Аньезка

А мы и 9-го, и 15-го могём :Smilie:   Чаю много не бывает :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Я смотрю, антиолевская коалиция собирается в полном составе.   :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Я смотрю, антиолевская коалиция собирается в полном составе.


Если у меня нет пранойи - это не значит что за мной не следят!  :EEK!:

----------


## Аньезка

> Я смотрю, антиолевская коалиция собирается в полном составе.


Димка,  а давай стенка на стенку? :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Если у меня нет пранойи - это не значит что за мной не следят!


Не бойтесь. Это была шутка.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я смотрю, антиолевская коалиция собирается в полном составе.


Мне интересно: а если тема будет про смесители в ванной, то можно будет прикрутить черный\белый PR Оле?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Димка, а давай стенка на стенку?:d


Аня, мне битв на форуме хватает. 

Это ещё что. Я на днях кое-что из Кураева почитал. Он такое пишет про "ламаизм" и тибетских лам, что слабонервные отдыхают. Человеческие жертвоприношения, культ Чернобога. Сливай воду!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Ну решайте уже, когда, вон Спокойный тоже просится. Я скорее всего не смогу.

----------


## Аньезка

> Я скорее всего не смогу.


 :Frown:  вот засада! что за чай без Ерша?! :Confused:  

а я голос потеряла, хотя может завтра появится....

пы сы: Спокойный, когда выйдешь из сумрака для повторного бана? :Big Grin:  

Ну что решаем насчёт встречи, друзи?

----------


## Alex

Ну что, надо как-то определяться? Сегодня встретил Куру Хунга на улице. Он хочет чаю!!! Аня, а что - голос? Ты петь собиралась?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, а что - голос? Ты петь собиралась?


Неа, но я хриплю, как старая зечка  :Smilie:  
Буду молча пить чай и слушать ваши беседы  :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Всем пламенный привет... из Харькова!  :Smilie:  Пришлось вернуться на пару дней, но в понедельник или во вторник опять буду в ваших краях. На чай поспею только к следующим выходным. Hasta la victoria siempre!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Т.к. апологетов нет, да и народу собирается немного, предлагаю отойти от общего паттерна и выскочить на *м. Площадь Ильича, в 18.00, на выходе с эскалатора (он там один)*. Есть там пара приятных заведений. (одно из них - с ройбушем в чайниках).

Подходит?

* - Площадь Ильича - жолтая ветка метро - следующая станция после Таганской\Марксистской.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://manikarnika.livejournal.com/13927.html

вот так выглядел этот междусобойчик...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вах, маладцы! Все красавцы удалые. Ну ладно, таперича до Пасхи светлыя...  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Ага, Куру Хунга опознала.  Мда... Блин, вот так на форуме читаешь их наезды и злишься, а фото посмотришь и даже жалко человека становится. И вообще столько всего становится понятно...  Лучше вести дискуссии в риале, а тут...  :\
А кстати хайратый кто ?

----------


## Вао

Катерина, а нам посчастливиться увидеть вашу фотографию?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Легко  :Wink:

----------


## Вао

> Легко


Хитрая вы однако.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Это не Дарт Вэйдер я в Шлеме Ужаса ,кто не понял .

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Хитрая вы однако.


Да, есть такое свойство.  :Smilie:  
А с вами только так.  :Smilie:  Наглые существа только и смотрят как наехать на кого нибудь из моих учителей или коллег по сангхе типа женщин кагью, например.  Им бы лишь бы в драгоценность какую плюнуть!  
Все из себя такие умные аж вообще, рисуется образ эдакого супермэна ацкого с взглядом злобным и бицепсами, совершенная форма практически прозрачная с крыльями как у орла. А на фотках - сидят чай пьют и сразу все понятно, и почему женщины им плохие и почему учителя не такие.  Думаешь, ну что с них взять. И даже было намерение в морду на ритрите дать , а теперь нету. Жалко. В морду можно только тому ацкому сотоне, образу, который нарисовался. И думаешь, что сама дура, злишься на то, чего и в природе не существует.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Это простите, не к соседу относится, которого я не знаю. Если это  PampKin, то его я уважаю как личность.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Аня с Куру пили, кста, вино...  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Да, есть такое свойство.  
> А с вами только так.  Наглые существа только и смотрят как наехать на кого нибудь из моих учителей или коллег по сангхе типа женщин кагью, например.  Им бы лишь бы в драгоценность какую плюнуть!


Катя вы даже не представляете, как я вас понимаю. Я полностью на вашей стороне.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Вот так и живешь... Прежде чем нагнуться сто раз посмотришь, кто там сзади стоит.  %\   Зато развивается безупречность  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Действуй безоглядно!

И к тебе потянутся люди...  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Вот спасибо  :Smilie: ))  Я знаю как они обычно тянутся  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот спасибо ))  Я знаю как они обычно тянутся


А вам жалко, да?! 

 :EEK!:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Жалко у пчелки.  А я соблюдаю разумную гигиену.

----------


## Вао

> Жалко у пчелки.  А я соблюдаю разумную гигиену.


Катя все верно. Таких как PampKin нужно сразу отшивать.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ржунимагу. Вот так мирная тема о чае превращается в жёсткую, несентиментальную...

----------


## PampKin Head

http://manikarnika.livejournal.com/14411.html#cutid1

а нам и не нада! у нас своего хватаит!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, в прошлое воскресенье (вербное) состоялось незапланированное чаепитие тет-а-тет. Незапланированное, поскольку мы с Борисом собирались после музея Рерихов пойти погулять, но погода была настолько скверная, что мы, озябшие, нырнули в ближайшую кафешку у метро. Меня слегка обрадовало, что за соседним столом мирно ужинала Татьяна Догилева - одна из любимых моих актрис. Наверно, благоприятный знак.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Ржунимагу. Вот так мирная тема о чае превращается в жёсткую, несентиментальную...


А почему вы решили, что наша беседа жесткая? По-моему мы вполне мирно беседуем. :Confused:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> http://manikarnika.livejournal.com/14411.html#cutid1
> а нам и не нада! у нас своего хватаит!


А-а-а-а! Что это?.. :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кормлю местного демона, чтобы получить прописку...

Дефками...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И что, помогает?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А чо они в респираторах ? Типа он воняет? 
Мда, практически хентай.

----------


## Вао

> Кормлю местного демона, чтобы получить прописку...
> 
> Дефками...


Пустотой вы занимаетесь. Местного  демона надо кормить не девками, а бабками.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

а то!

/me скармливает пустоту пустоте пустотой...

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Вот так чаепитие перешло в мордобитие.

----------


## Вао

> Вот так чаепитие перешло в мордобитие.


Это все из-за женщин. Все из-за них. Девушка из Кагью всем голову вскружила.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PampKin Head

Чаепитие прошло мирно и позитивно. А воду мутят тут те, кто на нем и не был!!!!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Те кто не был между прочим были в жестком янтра-йоговском ритрите , хоть и не без чая.

----------


## Вао

> Те кто не был между прочим были в жестком янтра-йоговском ритрите , хоть и не без чая.


Катя а в чем заключался ритрит?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Те кто не был между прочим были в *жестком* янтра-йоговском ритрите , хоть и не без чая.


Типо, разбивали плиты на груди кувалдой?!  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Жесткий потому что в ангаре типа подвал, и по времени нормально так. 
Нам объясняли всякое по янтра йоге и показывали.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Жесткий потому что в ангаре типа подвал, и по времени нормально так. 
> Нам объясняли всякое по янтра йоге и показывали.


А Оле в курсе мятаний? )

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А и нету никаких метаний  :Smilie:  , мы ломимся к просветлению всеми доступными путями. Согласна, сие трудно и не здорово, я в сложном положении и все такое, но поделать ничего не могу. И потом нендро то я делаю  :Smilie:  Летом увижу Оле лично и покаюсь  :Smilie:  приму эпитимью при необходимости и все такое  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Летом увижу Оле лично и покаюсь  приму эпитимью при необходимости и все такое ))


Под Полтавой?  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Нет-с, он сам к нам приедет, на Кубань   :Wink:  Вот-с, готовимся  :Smilie:  Уже взвод тибетских казаков подняли  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Чаепитие прошло мирно и позитивно. А воду мутят тут те, кто на нем и не был!!!!


На самом деле, "чаепитием" это можно назвать с большой натяжкой.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> На самом деле, "чаепитием" это можно назвать с большой натяжкой.


Да без разницы, как назвать, если рядом такая прекрасная сестра!  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ну как, остался исчо чай (а лучше НЕ чай)? Как насчёт того, чтобы достойно встретить в воскресенье грядущую интернет-трансляцию ННР? Я в пятницу, между прочим, первую зарплату получаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати! Всем авторам БФ: теперь реально можно выпить йаду:
http://vodka.com.ua/news/ukraine/2003.htm

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я в пятницу, между прочим, первую зарплату получаю.


Мои поздравления, Дмитрий!

----------


## Вао

> Я в пятницу, между прочим, первую зарплату получаю.


Кто-то приглашает обмыть первую получку или мне показалось?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет, не показалось! Хочется выпить кружку пива в хорошей компании.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Кстати, воинствующий вег ничего не имеет против кружки пива в хорошей компании :Smilie: , но... до Москвы далеко... до Индры высоко...
Премного сожалею... Неужто "Йад" даст фору "Балтике №5" и "Балтике№7"?!
Всё детство прошло в брежневской и раннеперестроечной Москве - Ясенево foreva! Не та теперь столица, не та...  С первой московской получкой, Дмитрий!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я такую гадость, как этот "йад", в рот не возьму! Просто прикольно... А из "Балтик" люблю № 3 и "№ 6 (портер). Спасибо за поздравления!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А столица таки не та: на улице и в транспорте постоянно встречаются кучки какого-то обкуренного молодняка - дикие вопли, мат через каждое слово... Может, все они махасиддхи?  :Frown:  А я один остался непросветлённый?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Этим "махасиддхам" евразийская идея нужна!

----------


## Борис

Ох...

Михаил, как евразиец радикальный, послушайте совета евразийца умеренного, сделайте упор на практику, она, милая, сама все расставит на свои места. Расставит без злоупотребления знаками "+" и "-" нашими мирскими, которые бывают и полезны, но все же понятия двойственные в своей основе.

Простите за менторский тон...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Борис, речь-то не обо мне, а о московских "махасиддхах", которым до буддийской практики ещё далековато, а до евразийства всё-таки поближе будет. :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Да конечно... Скажите при них это слово, посмотрите, какая будет реакция.  :Smilie:  Ох уж эти мне интеллигенты-фантазёры...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

А что? Надо не только рассуждать, а и заниматься этим. Молодёжное крыло Международного евразийского движения крепнет с каждым месяцем. Многих людей можно вытащить из болот наркомании и шовинизма. И не подачками "идущих вместе" в бездну потребительского общества, и не кадетскими маскарадами, а предложением реальных идей и настоящего дела. Всё, как и всегда, упирается в безволие и апатию власть предержащих. Такие пока что времена...

----------


## woltang

мой жизненный опыт подсказывает, что вытащить из болот каких бы то ни было может только ЛЮБОВЬ. просто надо быть сильным и  любить((открытым сердцем без всяких там ). ЛЮбовь это никогда удар - только любовь. Что бы любить так - нужно быть сильным(духом) и мудрым. А  что бы быть сильным и мудрым  - надо только практиковать. ВСЁ.всё получится.

----------


## Борис

Точно! Михаил, побузили на тему общественно-политических проблем - и хватит, давайте все же к разрубанию Паутины Мнений мечом Маньчжушри перейдем. Вместо вплетения туда новых нитей, какими бы полезными они нам ни казались.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

ОМ АРАПАЗАНАДИ!

----------


## PampKin Head

Бей первый, Фредди! И к тебе потянутся люди!!! 

Не-за-ду-мы-ва-ясь...




> Просто надо очень любить своего отца, Лаэрта-Садовника, Лаэрта-Пирата; надо очень любить свой остров - склоны Нейона, Кораксов утес, источник Аретусы, Безымянную бухту и Форкинскую гавань; надо очень, очень любить живущих здесь людей, тех, кто создает и укрепляет твой маленький мир - а значит, ты уже любишь и седину в кудрях незнакомого тебе досель Ламаха-Тритона! любишь скрип досок его корабля, любишь взгляды мореходов, которые верят итакийскому басилею, отдаваясь под его покровительство! - это же так просто! любить, надо очень любить...

----------

